# remember me?!   (&little brother makeover, bahaha)



## spencoh (Jul 15, 2008)

so i havent posted in here for...a year..maybe more? who knows...


so ill start with a few current photos of myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















and today i got my beauty blender sponge from camerareadycosmetics, but didnt feel like putting on my own makeup to try it out......

so as usually i used my little guinea pig


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 15, 2008)

what you did on your brother is epic!!!! amaazzinng haha
you are very skilled! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love the photos of you as well.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow! very pretty! LOL your brother's makeup is nice too!! Is the the Queen of Blending in your pic???!?!?!?!?


----------



## hr44 (Jul 15, 2008)

WOOOwwwww you made him sooo pretty!!!! 
LOL you applied lashes on him too!?
LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome job on your brother!!  Wow!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Jul 15, 2008)

I loveee your cheek piercings. :]
I've wanted them forever!


----------



## damsel (Jul 15, 2008)

lol, your brother looks amazing [as do you]. yay! for QoB being in your pic.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 15, 2008)

You and the makeup is gorgeous! 

BUT! The kid in the background of your brothers before is totally cracking me up! lmao!


----------



## spencoh (Jul 15, 2008)

thankyou so much girls!

yeah, thats lauren, her and i did makeup recently for the miss vietnam global pageant at the mgm. shes a fucking DOLL


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 16, 2008)

pretty


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Jul 16, 2008)

Ohmygod this actually made me laugh out loud hahahahahaaaa 
I wish my brothers would let me do that! He looks great in makeup


----------



## kimmy (Jul 16, 2008)

so radd.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow...ur brother looks AMAZING. lol....look at his makeup! He makes such a pretty girl, its incredible lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job! And what a great sport. that first face he makes in the first picture w/ makeup....is priceless


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 16, 2008)

your brother looks hot.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2008)

SPENCER!!!! I saw your pic on QoB's MySpace and almost went crazy.....then I saw your brother with that makeup on and I really lost it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! You're off the chain, girl!


----------



## spencoh (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_SPENCER!!!! I saw your pic on QoB's MySpace and almost went crazy.....then I saw your brother with that makeup on and I really lost it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! You're off the chain, girl!_

 
<333!


----------



## User93 (Jul 16, 2008)

Omg you have amazing skills, and what you did with your brother is like.. fantastic! I wonder how he let you, teenagers are extremely sensitive to such stuff lol, no? Your expression "my guinea pig" cracked me up!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ that first face he makes in the first picture w/ makeup....is priceless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^^ exactly what i was thinking about. He looks like brunette Merlyn Monroe there!

Oooh and omg his classmate on the background of first pic is priceless aswell!


----------



## spencoh (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Omg you have amazing skills, and what you did with your brother is like.. fantastic! I wonder how he let you, teenagers are extremely sensitive to such stuff lol, no? Your expression "my guinea pig" cracked me up!



^^^ exactly what i was thinking about. He looks like brunette Merlyn Monroe there!

Oooh and omg his classmate on the background og first pic is priceless aswell!_

 

why thankyou!

hes not even a teen yet! haha, hes only 10, yet he has this amazing sense of humor!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jul 16, 2008)

I love how your brother is totally acting like he's glam and he knows it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 16, 2008)

That is hilarious! He looks beautiful! And his freckles really got covered up well with whatever you used on him! WOW girl. mad skillz.

& I actually really like the falsies you used, which are they? TIA


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 18, 2008)

omg he looks gorgeous! and thats gotta be the cutest pose ever


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 18, 2008)

LMAO! Your little brother is sooooo adorable! God he makes a pretty little woman, lol! I love the 2nd pic of him, I can't stop laughing.

Your makeup skills are fab!


----------



## ..kels* (Jul 19, 2008)

glad to see you back! i totally did a double take on QoB too - that's great that the two of you got to work together! 
as for your brother's makeup.. my GOD are you ever talented!! hahaha he looks sooo good! i love his glamour shot.


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2008)

you look amazing and your brother looks hot!


----------



## redambition (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome back girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the makeup on your brother is awesome - he's totally working the camera too


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 20, 2008)

Your little brother is going to want to be a drag queen in about 4-5 years because of you! haha. It looks like he loves it. He does look amazing though! Good job!


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 23, 2008)

Woah! Haha your brother would make a pretty girl by far!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2008)

Glad you're back!

I love the expressions on both those kids' faces, they look incredibly enthused...and then you scroll down to the second picture and, well, your brother is FIERCE.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 27, 2008)

Your brother looks quite lovely, and I love the cheek piercings on you.

I think I've seen you on madradhair or mohawked_people on lj?


----------



## Pinkylicious (Jul 27, 2008)

wow! you got a lot of piercings there. Nice! 

BTW, I actually though he was a little girl until I saw everyone's post saying your brother was pretty.. 

such wonderful skills u have there


----------

